# Guide: Selecting the correct .PRG file for Fxx Jobs in Tool32



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

I have drawn up this short guide of how & which .PRG file to load into Tool32 based on your current car.

You will need INPA & the EDIABAS package which includes Tool32. Please refer to Shawn for software download locations. Attached are some sample images of the process.

1. Start INPA by right-clicking INPALOAD.exe file and selecting 'Run as administrator'. INPA should load (Fig. 1).
2. Select your relevant Fxx car. In my example it is F10, so I press F3.
3. The Script selection window will appear. Select the 1st option on the right - FUNCTIONAL JOBS (Fig. 2).
4. The Select series (Baureihenauswahl) window will appear. Select F1 (Fig. 3).
5. The Job main menu will appear. Select F2 - Identifikation (Fig. 4).
6. Here you can see the result of my car (Fig. 5). Note I have highlighted in yellow the SGBD column. This is the SGBD name and the .PRG file name that you will need to open in Tool32 for working on your modules.
7. Start Tool32 by right-clicking tool32.exe file and selecting 'Run as administrator'. Tool32 should load.
8. Select File->Load SGBD, Group file.
9. Browse to the EDIABAS\ECU folder, and search for the file name based on the listed yellow column entry. In this example, I'm loading the AIRBAG module file, named ACSM3.PRG (Fig. 6).
10. Once loaded, You will see on the left a list of Jobs available for your module. I have launched the fs_lesen job which is to read the fault memory either double-clicking on it or by selecting it & pressing F5. The Job Results will appear in the window below (Fig. 7).

Please be careful with running Jobs in Tool32.

Some Jobs will literally wipe your ECU to a point that only the dealer or even worse - BMW Munich can recover, and to state that it wasn't your fault will be difficult..

Some wording might not have the context you would expect so research jobs with words like: Initialisierung, Reset, Sperren, Default or Loeschen before you launch them.

In the context of Fault Memory, the Job to clear it is 'fs_loeschen'.

Hope this helps. Would be great if someone can follow-up with similar instructions for Exx series.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice write up. :thumbup:


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

Is there an explanation for laymen on why someone would need to access the ECU's this way instead of e-sys? I can make a guess, but certainly would not want to guess with something like this. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jjrandorin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there an explanation for laymen on why someone would need to access the ECU's this way instead of e-sys? I can make a guess, but certainly would not want to guess with something like this. Thanks!


E-Sys is Coding and Programming only. INPA is diagnostic module reader.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Miotoo,

Fantastic job, as usual.

I will be doing my promised reset this weekend.

JEG23


----------



## boxy (Dec 12, 2005)

For E-series it is very simple, you can either determine group by INPA (very similar to F-series) or NCS.

With NCS, after VO is read from either CAS or FRM, change ECU to the respective module you need to work on, the grouping would show on the status section (Middle of the NCS window).

Good luck.



miotoo said:


> I have drawn up this short guide of how & which .PRG file to load into Tool32 based on your current car.
> 
> You will need INPA & the EDIABAS package which includes Tool32. Please refer to Shawn for software download locations. Attached are some sample images of the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

excellent


----------



## chli1976 (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone knows which PRG file must use for S1000RR ECU and KOMBI ?


----------



## sykocis (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for this! I'll be resurrecting my dead LSCM this evening!:thumbup:


----------



## tatoloco74 (Jan 25, 2016)

I got everything working just don't know what to hit so I can erase the code


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tatoloco74 said:


> I got everything working just don't know what to hit so I can erase the code


Erase which code?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

miotoo said:


> 10. Once loaded, You will see on the left a list of Jobs available for your module.


I'm trying to load ".prg" files but jobs list is empty

Anyone can help me ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

botho said:


> I'm trying to load ".prg" files but jobs list is empty
> 
> Anyone can help me ?


Is your C:\EDIABAS\ECU directory empty? PM Sent


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Is your C:\EDIABAS\ECU directory empty? PM Sent


Thanks for PM but i already have all of this.
C:\EDIABAS\Ecu is a link to C:\ProgramData\BMW\ISPI\data\TRIC\ISTA-P\BMW\Services\data\ecudata\F020\ecu (save some HDD space ...)

NBT.PRG for exemple is loaded in tools 32 without problem but no job is display (see screenshot)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

botho said:


> Thanks for PM but i already have all of this.
> C:\EDIABAS\Ecu is a link to C:\ProgramData\BMW\ISPI\data\TRIC\ISTA-P\BMW\Services\data\ecudata\F020\ecu (save some HDD space ...)
> 
> NBT.PRG for exemple is loaded in tools 32 without problem but no job is display (see screenshot)


Are you using shortcuts or simlinks? Have you tried without links?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Are you using shortcuts or simlinks? Have you tried without links?


i use simlink and i already tried without with no success.
Does the car need to be connected ?

I manualy registered the 2 ActiveX (MSFLXGRD.OCX and Richtx32.ocx) since i use Windows 10 x64 ...
Perhaps i need to do some other manual stuff ?

Thanks for your advice

EDIT : Solved thanks Almaretto : need to be online ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

botho said:


> i use simlink and i already tried without with no success.
> Does the car need to be connected ?
> 
> I manualy registered the 2 ActiveX (MSFLXGRD.OCX and Richtx32.ocx) since i use Windows 10 x64 ...
> ...


Yes. I am not sure what you hope to accomplish without car connected. Though, usually, there is an initialization error when not connected. I have never run simulation so not sure what can be done offline. I use Windows 10 x64 without issue with program.


----------



## userM (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello
I need to install tools32. 
1. Can I have a link? 
2. Can I install only tools32? How?
3. I have enet cable. Is it ok for tools 32 connection, or I need something else?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

userM said:


> Hello
> I need to install tools32.
> 1. Can I have a link?
> 2. Can I install only tools32? How?
> ...


PM sent.

Copy EDIABAS Folder to C:\ (e.g. C:\EDIABAS) and Launch Tool32 from C:\EDIABAS\Bin\Tool32.exe

ENET Cable is fine for F/I/G Series.


----------



## userM (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks Shawn! Perfect as always and everywhere


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

acoste said:


> Yes, it needs 3 arguments. But I'm not sure why it says ECU function is not supported. Usually that is the error message when the PRG file that belongs to the ECU doesn't have the function. I checked the IPO file in INPA and there is no option to clear adaptations.
> 
> It says you erase a bit by writing 1 to the specific bit. Now one argument covers 1 byte (8 bits) but I don't know if all the 8 bits are used. But let's try 8 bits first and in case you get errors , reduce the numbers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help. Yes,nothing in Inpa. I tryed more versions of Inpa but still no adaptations reset option.
If i do something wrong,can I damege the ecu to need to flash again?


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

What is tel auftrag and tel antwort ??


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Serr said:


> What is tel auftrag and tel antwort ??


The message you sent to the module and the reply message from control module.

I don't know much about diesels. And I'm not sure what adaptation this command is referring to. Every injector has an identifier that has to be entered into the DDE. The DDE changes injection times based on this value. This value doesn't need to be changed unless you swap the DDE or an injector.

read this page and the next one:

http://workshop-manuals.com/bmw/7_s..._for_m47tu_diesel_engines_m47tu_m5/page_3710/

some more here:

http://www.micro-tronik.com/learnin...mation/adaptation-of-diesel-electronics-dde7/


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

acoste said:


> The message you sent to the module and the reply message from control module.
> 
> I don't know much about diesels. And I'm not sure what adaptation this command is referring to. Every injector has an identifier that has to be entered into the DDE. The DDE changes injection times based on this value. This value doesn't need to be changed unless you swap the DDE or an injector.
> 
> ...


The injector calibration code. I know,they are ok,I checked them . Hope I won't reset this...


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

I want to reset normal senzors adaptations. Like to gas engines.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

I checked the adaptations in a DME of the N54 engine. See attached files.

Every bit is clearing a specific value and if you don't know what you are doing you can erase everything like fuel tank ventilation and battery registration etc. So if you write 255, it clears everything.

However I still can't find anything in the file of your DDE about adaptation. It appears to me that your DDE doesn't have this "selective adaptation clear" function at all. you will have to find it elsewhere if it exists.


DDE6M57 does have the adaptation function. Yours is however D50M57.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

So maybe should I try another program like Carly or what else is there for Bmw?
If dde 6 has it then it must be at my DDE 5 ,maybe in other programs.


----------



## mecotong (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Shawn, Could you please sent me the links for Tool32?

Thanks


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

mecotong said:


> Hello Shawn, Could you please sent me the links for Tool32?
> 
> Thanks


It comes with INPA.

C:\EDIABAS\Bin\Tool32.exe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mecotong said:


> Hello Shawn, Could you please sent me the links for Tool32?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mecotong (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn, Thank You!!


----------



## mecotong (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Sorry. I also need the INPA, could you please send me the link to download?

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mecotong said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Sorry. I also need the INPA, could you please send me the link to download?
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## miqwe (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello!

I have to reset SRS airbag light from my 2013 F30. How can i do it and where i can get the software? I have Enet -cable of course.:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miqwe said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have to reset SRS airbag light from my 2013 F30. How can i do it and where i can get the software? I have Enet -cable of course.:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## mecotong (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## DaanBMW (Jun 9, 2011)

@shawnsheridan - I've been told that resetting DME adaptations via Toolset32 is a better reset than the one done thru INPA (which always fades after short while). How do I do that can you help me ?

(my guess so far: load MSV80.prg / adap_selektiv_loeschen but I've no idea what to enter as arguments. read some places 255 x3, in others 1;0;0 ... so I'm lost)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DaanBMW said:


> @shawnsheridan - I've been told that resetting DME adaptations via Toolset32 is a better reset than the one done thru INPA (which always fades after short while). How do I do that can you help me ?
> 
> (my guess so far: load MSV80.prg / adap_selektiv_loeschen but I've no idea what to enter as arguments. read some places 255 x3, in others 1;0;0 ... so I'm lost)


No idea. I never reset my Adaptations using either method.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

@shawnsheridan
Installed the EDIABAS and have the tool32 tool. Updated the Interface to ENET in the ini file. I did not have the ECU files so I copied these from the ECU folder from Rheingold (all .prg files) into the ECU folder from EDIABAS. 

When I run Tool32 is starts, but when I load the ZGW_01.prg file it shows the spinning wheel (mouse pointer) and nothing is shown. When I hit the Job button I get these OCX errors. Am I missing any software?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

berndh said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Installed the EDIABAS and have the tool32 tool. Updated the Interface to ENET in the ini file. I did not have the ECU files so I copied these from the ECU folder from Rheingold (all .prg files) into the ECU folder from EDIABAS.
> 
> When I run Tool32 is starts, but when I load the ZGW_01.prg file it shows the spinning wheel (mouse pointer) and nothing is shown. When I hit the Job button I get these OCX errors. Am I missing any software?
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------

